# SA Metro - Snap and Snook



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothing like an early (early!) morning fish. Alarm rang at 4am, rolling in the car at 4:22, on location at 5 and on the water at 5:25. GeoffW was showing me around one of his fav stomping grounds... somewhere south of the breakwater.

First time fishing the area but i was in good hands. A quick dismounting of gear from the cars, a chat about rigs and tactics and off we went... into the darkness. Geoff launched without issue but i somehow managed to get whacked in the face with a wave and off into the drink i went. Jumped back on and whack again. Third time worked a charm - paddling away but before i could even hit top speed, Geoff announces "this is the spot". A quick waypoint marked (ehehe) which i aptly named "south of the breakwater - geoff's spot"

We anchored up and there was a bit of time before sunrise and high tide which was also plenty of time to tangle my line, cut and rerig before getting a burley trail on the go. I was cursing worse than minny at that point but soon enough i was onto a nice fish.

1 run, 1 snapper landed. Hit rate was good, however between us we had another 4 runs but nothing more landed other than a snook.

Things got quiet so we pulled anchor and went for a s troll. There was more snook out there than what you could pike a fishing rod at, no sooner had one been landed another one was on the line.

I think the final tally between us was 15 snook, 1 snapper, 2 squid.

Not bad for a morning metro paddle/peddle. Crumbed fish for dinner, with some of the snoked smook.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done mate
Geoff is a good bloke showing you around.....madam butterfly arnt we!
Great catch and I must rry snook one day...looks good
Missed ya at the club meet but there is always next time
"gps marked" cheeky bugger 
ive got your new sponsor decals
check your pm for new club decal too


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice work boys.nothing like an early morning dip for starters, 
great place for snook hey Geoff.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks FSCK aka Ben. It was a beut morning. I enjoyed it very much. Even though the sea was calm the dumpers at shore vary a lot and we heard some thumpers when readying for launch. I was lucky.

Rossi, I am surprised there was any snook left after your effort. But Ben did very well and taught me a thing or two about soft plastics. We will have to catch up again.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

It was remiss of me not to mention in the post that it was my *first metro red*, and also the first time i've taken a dip.

Need to ponder that strike rate after some solid runs with the reel singing.

Let's go fishing!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Congratulation Ben and Geoff - nice fat snook there. They are great fun on SPs and can be quite a handful on light gear - what size did they go ? And special congratulation to Ben on your first metro snapper (and dip) - there's nothing that beats that first run (well ...I'm yet to hook an SBT)- what size did it go - around mid 50s ?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good job persisting through the launch and getting your first yak snapper! Looking at that pic of the smoked snook I'm going to have to go check the forecast now.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Andrew, SBT ?? Southern bluefin? Only a matter of time for that I reckon.
It was great fun and Ben was treated to a piroeting snook. Ben got most on a very small sp flick bait. I was surprised and was tolling my trusty hardbody with trebles replaced by single hooks with much less success. I tried a nuclear chuck but didn't get a hit on it. My biggest was just under 60cm and the others mid fifties. Amongst the snook was a slightly smaller baracouta that Ben landed. Similiar shape but very different mouth. This may be an indication of water cooling. On this and a previous trip with similar results what surprised me most was catching big squid on the hardbody. Sunday it was a thirty two centimeter tube and fat with single hook through a tenticle. I had used the squid jag and was catching small squid. Changed to hardbody and increased speed and really felt the whack (and drag) of the big squid. It was in deeper water too. Not sure if that made a difference but there is big squid to be had.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Betros , i think you got the wrong fish. Nothing stinky about snook. They are not the sticky pike you get up there. White flesh and perhaps to geryish at parts. Firm lovely fresh or smoked.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

bertros said:


> Fsck said:
> 
> 
> > There was more snook out there than what you could pike a fishing rod at, no sooner had one been landed another was the one-liner.
> ...


Snook and stinky pike are not the same thing.

Snook = short-finned pike. (longer, big teeth)
Stinky pike = long-finned pike. (shorter, yellowish fins & tail)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

:lol: I was wondering who'd jump on that first, thought it might've been Solatree

I'd rather troll for snook than about snook


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sea pike








Snook


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

bertros said:


> I know Geoff.. Just have no basis for comparison, and they look so much like our stinky pike that really really stink. All a bit of fun.


Me thinks i just got sucked in. Doh!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Speaking of pike though I've only caught them down the very end of the Fleurieu, seem to be more common there


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Squidley said:


> Good job persisting through the launch and getting your first yak snapper! Looking at that pic of the smoked snook I'm going to have to go check the forecast now.


Broke the yak snapper cherry earlier this year ( i was smiling ), this was my first *metro* yak snapper (still smiling). In fact, before this year i never caught a snapper.

Started of the new year with a 80cm surf snapper and it's been a good run ever since. Happy days.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

solatree said:


> Congratulation Ben and Geoff - nice fat snook there. They are great fun on SPs and can be quite a handful on light gear - what size did they go ? And special congratulation to Ben on your first metro snapper (and dip) - there's nothing that beats that first run (well ...I'm yet to hook an SBT)- what size did it go - around mid 50s ?


Snapper was 46cm. The snook ranged from 50 to just over 60. Threw some of the smaller ones back.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Allowances always made for cockroaches...

;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Looking good Fsck!!!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Fsck said:


> It was remiss of me not to mention in the post that it was my *first metro red*, and also the first time i've taken a dip.


More dips = more Snapper.

Well done Gentlemen and congrats on your first metro red Fsck.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> :lol: I was wondering who'd jump on that first, thought it might've been Solatree


You gotta long memory Chris  viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51671#p530605


----------

